# Cheese, Wonderful Cheese!



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 2, 2008)

What are some of your favorite cheeses?

The Laughing Cow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Brie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Swiss cheese - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Wisconsin Cheese Mart
Cheese Ball Recipe - Recipe for Cheddar Cheese Ball with Pecans and Mayonnaise


----------



## Herald (Jun 2, 2008)

Baked Brie
Muenster


----------



## Quickened (Jun 2, 2008)

I should really drive down to the Wisconsin Cheese Mart


----------



## Seb (Jun 2, 2008)

The sharpest white cheddar I can find.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 2, 2008)

Quickened said:


> I should really drive down to the Wisconsin Cheese Mart



Off Interstate 94 near Kenosha.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 2, 2008)

Farmer Cheese
White Sharp Cheddar
Muenster
Yogurt Cheese
Swiss


----------



## py3ak (Jun 2, 2008)

Manchego
Chihuahua
Oaxaca
Panela
Doble Crema
Smoked Gouda


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2008)

My favorites.... 


Gorgonzola

Grana Padano

Mascarpone

Parmigiano

Pecorino Romano


----------



## Grymir (Jun 4, 2008)

Super duper sharp cheddar!!


----------



## Zenas (Jun 4, 2008)

Sharp Cheddar
Colby Jack
Baked Brie w/ cinnamon, brown sugar, and nutmeg (GREAT dessert)
Butterkase
Bleu Cheese
Feta Cheese
Applewood Smoked Cheddar
Asiago Cheese
GORGONZOLA CHEESE!!!!*
Mozzarella Cheese
Provolone Cheese
Romano Cheese
Lacy (Baby) Swiss Cheese (milder than straight swiss)
REAL Parmisan, not that power stuff in the can (nasty).
Pepper Jack (on certain sandwiches)

*Best cheese on pasta w. grilled chicken


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 4, 2008)

Sharp Cheddar
Colby Jack
Any melted cheese mixed with jalepenos.


----------



## Quickened (Jun 4, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Quickened said:
> 
> 
> > I should really drive down to the Wisconsin Cheese Mart
> ...



Isnt that the Mars Cheese Castle? The mart is located on old world third in downtown milwaukee (according to the site0.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 4, 2008)

Extra Sharp white cheddar

Swiss

Mozzarella


----------



## Josiah (Jun 4, 2008)

Baked Brie, with Cranberrie sauce inside, wrapped with philo dough on the outside browned to Gooey Perfection in the oven! 

oh and: Goat Cheese (soft), and Sheeps milk cheese.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 4, 2008)

*The Legend of Roquefort*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHIWuYtiYg8]YouTube - 2.4 The Legend of Roquefort[/ame]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 4, 2008)

This is the cheesiest thread...


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 4, 2008)

Man,,,

I just love Cheese. We have a Cheese factory in Elnora, Indiana that I love to visit. The Graham Cheese Company. I can sample in there all day long. 

I love Pepper cheeses, Colby Cheese, Mozzarella, Smoke flavored, etc. etc. etc.


Now I am hungry.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm a huge cheese lover. I'll put it on practically everything. I'll put parmesan cheese on spaghetti and then sprinkly shreded cheese on for added measure. I'll make chicken salad and then put shredded cheese in it.

What's funny is that just 30 minutes ago I made a sandwhich and had some deli White American. I love that fresh stuff. I'll eat as many slices by themselves in the process of making a sandwhich as I will put on the sandwhich itself.


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 5, 2008)

*Cheese Making in Italy*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzgJ4xPxLwU&feature=related]YouTube - Cheese Making in Italy[/ame]


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 5, 2008)

Blue stilton.
Cheshire.


----------

